
Ask HN: What's the best app for stopping Chinese robocalls? - arikr
I get one every few days always from different numbers. I paid for Hiya premium call blocking but they still seem to come through. Is there a solution or app that works 99% of the time?
======
AwesomeFaic
I forget where I heard this but when you get a call, pressing 1 or 2 will
connect you to a real person. If you talk about Tiananmen Square they will
eventually block your number from their end. Can't confirm, but sounds dumb
enough that it might just work.

------
godot
I know this doesn't help your case and may come off as mildly offensive, but
I've simply stopped picking up the phone from numbers I don't know (phone set
to silent too) a few years ago and it's wonderful.

Coworkers call via Slack or Zoom, rarely phone. Personal friends and family
are on my address book so I know when they're calling (and can set custom ring
tones if I want to). If I'm not actively trying to resolve something with a
bank or health insurance or something, I'm not expecting anyone I don't know
to call me. I've never missed a single important call ever since I stopped
picking up the phone from random numbers.

~~~
cynix
What do you do when you are actively trying to resolve something with your
bank? Do you start answering calls from random numbers and risk letting a few
spam calls through?

~~~
godot
Yeah. If I pick up and it's spam, I just hang up without saying anything. I
just have to deal with it once or twice before I get the call I need.

------
fetus8
I don't think there's a solution that works 99% of the time yet. Personally,
I've found the Call Filter app via Verizon, to be far more effective than any
of the other apps. I've heard similar things from coworkers regarding the AT&T
filtering app too. See if your carrier has something.

~~~
shortlived
Is the paid version of the Verizon app better than the free/trial version?
Used the trial for a week but the Chinese calls still made it through.

~~~
fetus8
Sorry for the late reply. I don't pay for the app, it's included in my monthly
service...not sure if there's a difference. I haven't received any Chinese
calls recently...

------
sarcasmatwork
I was going to suggest Hiya, but since you have it already. The numbers from
those calls are usually made up/bogus or someone else's number. There is no
way to stop 100% unless the telecom gets involved.

